# What Level Generator To Run The Works?



## emaggio (Apr 9, 2006)

After reading some many threads regarding generators, etc. to run the microwave, AC, etc., it's a bit confusing as to what is the wisest buy. I'm getting the impression that we really need up to 4000 watts to run everything without any problems. If this is the case, and considering all the reviews regarding noise, weights of generators and costs, it would seem to me that the very best set up would be two Honda 2000 watt units. Expensive, yes. But we also have a lot of blackouts here on the west coast during our winter rainy season. Anybody out there have two of these, and would appreciate your input. Thanks so much. Seems to me that no matter what size Outback you own, the appliances are all the same, and the total power needed should also be the same.

emaggio


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Your plan will work but 3000 watts should be all you need as long as you do not go too high in the Mountains but then you do not normally need the AC.

My 3000 peak watt (2800 base) Kipor seems to meet all my needs, is quite, just a little more then a Honda 2000 but is on the heavy side.

BTW the Honda 2000's are the peak watts not the base watts for those generators. The base watts are only 1600 x 2 you get 3200 watts at sea level.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

So far we have one Honda eu2000i and plan to purchase another one to run in parallel. We managed to get our local honda dealer to sell them to us for $960.00 each including tax just because I told him that I found them on ebay for the same price. Not a bad deal







...we love the smaller size plus the quietness and reliability of this brand.

Dawn


----------



## David (Apr 23, 2005)

I have a pair of the Honda's purchased from Mayberry's. They work very well and will run my dometic a/c, convertor, microwave, with no problem. I fill them up at 10:30 and they will keep running all night on the eco setting. Top $ but they work great are light and easy to transport.


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

We've got the 2x honda 2000's with the parallel cable. It was between that and the honda 3000. Decided to go with the dual 2k's because even though it costed a little more, I got a little more power, and have the option of only taking or running one generator depending on what I need. Also, they are quiet enough to put under the rear slide to keep them dry (as well as chain them to the bumper just in case) and we can barely hear them inside the TT. Only setback is when the guy nextdoor who got the 10000 watt $299 special at Wal-Mart that sounds like a freight train cranks his generator up, it makes mine seem like a waste of cash...if I'm going to have to hear a generator anyway, I may as well have been the one saving the cash! Disclaimer: No disrespect intended on the $299 special owners, especially if you have the courtesy of turning it off before midnight.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

David said:


> I have a pair of the Honda's purchased from Mayberry's. They work very well and will run my dometic a/c, convertor, microwave, with no problem. I fill them up at 10:30 and they will keep running all night on the eco setting. Top $ but they work great are light and easy to transport.
> [snapback]122666[/snapback]​


I didnt think you could run them on eco when they were in parallel? do you? does it work?


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

After looking around up here, I went with the Champion 4400 watt from Shucks. I used it last week for a couple hours in the morning to run the laptop to entertain the two year old. Wasn't as loud as the camp hosts generator which I heard from the other side of the campground.

I just don't have the budget to get the Yamaha or the Honda and thought this one was not bad. It weighs in at a little over 100lbs full of gas. I am going to make a ramp so I can put the wheels on it and roll it through the bike door.

I am one of those paranoid ones who worries about the noise and found this one wasn't too bad. I walked around to see how far the sound carried and found it acceptable.

I am going to look at some kind of modification for the muffler to make it even quieter. Here is a link to the one I purchased. Of course I paid a little more up here but think it was well spent.
Champion C46535

Good luck with your search.


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

sleecjr said:


> David said:
> 
> 
> > I have a pair of the Honda's purchased from Mayberry's.Â They work very well and will run my dometic a/c, convertor, microwave, with no problem.Â I fill them up at 10:30 andÂ they will keep running all night on the eco setting.Â Top $ but they work great are light and easy to transport.
> ...


I run both of mine in eco mode while linked together with no problems. They basically idle all of the time with a spike in rpm's here and there.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

mik0445 said:


> sleecjr said:
> 
> 
> > David said:
> ...


wow cool. i have one and never purchsed a second one because of that. i love the run time on eco mode. i just had to do with out running some of the bigger items.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

We have a Briggs and Stratton 5500 Elite Series Generator...big rascal...large but quiet. We bought it for hurricane season last year and it still has the tags on it. It is 30 amp wired...so I think we are good to go...if not...chime in and let me know.


----------



## Alaskan OutBackers (Apr 2, 2005)

We currently have the Honda 2000i........however a friend of ours has a Montana fifth wheel who has two of the Honda's with the parrellal cable which gives you 30AMPs and 4000WATTS to work with. He has no problems powering anything he needs. The wife and I have decided to go this route.


----------



## Ravens35 (Jun 5, 2006)

will one 2000i run the AC?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

[quote name='Ravens35' date='Jun 23 2006, 04:45 PM']
will one 2000i run the AC?
[snapback]124762[/snapback]​[/quote

Some say it can, I think it depends on which size ac unit you have...we have the 15,000 and our honda 2000i cannot run it...it runs the microwave like a champ though


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

We ran our Yamaha EF2400iS for AC at the PNW Spring Rally. Come to the 2006 PNW Fall Rally.

The reset tripped went inside and turned a few things off







. It ran the A/C fine after that. It won't run everything at once but it will run the A/C and is much lighter than anything 3000 or above. Just another option for you to consider.


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Ravens35 said:
> 
> 
> > will one 2000i run the AC?
> ...


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

I have a pair of Honda's also. Used them last week and had to the eco-throttle off on both when I first started the A/C. After it was running I turned the eco-throttle back on and didn't have a problem when the A/c cycled on and off.


sleecjr said:


> will one 2000i run the AC?


I tried it and it wouldn't run the A/C even with everything else turned off. work great with both running in parallel.


----------



## Mike2 (Jul 14, 2006)

This is an interesting report on the Kipor 3000ti generator.

http://www.rv.net/forum/index.cfm/fuseacti...pging/1/page/67

I am thinking of buying one.

Mike


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 3, 2005)

We also have one of the Champion generators from Schuck's auto supply. However, we have the model with the 30-amp plug on the front of the genset. Plug it in and you're off to the races. Is it as quiet as a Honda, no, but I've heard a lot louder. For $329.00 it's not a bad alternative to spending all your cash at once. It runs everything in the Outback. Here's a link to the model we have:

http://www.partsamerica.com/ProductDetail....rtnumber=C46540


----------



## louvel1 (Jun 9, 2006)

I just purchased the Champion Generator. I left the generator in my truck and lowered the Truck bed cover just enough to reduce the noise but enough to where air still flows. Worked great for me and ran everything. Ihave a 23krs


----------



## jdwAg20 (Jul 31, 2006)

Gone Fishing said:


> We also have one of the Champion generators from Schuck's auto supply. However, we have the model with the 30-amp plug on the front of the genset. Plug it in and you're off to the races. Is it as quiet as a Honda, no, but I've heard a lot louder. For $329.00 it's not a bad alternative to spending all your cash at once. It runs everything in the Outback. Here's a link to the model we have:
> 
> http://www.partsamerica.com/ProductDetail....rtnumber=C46540


I, too, have the C46540 and love it! It runs like a champ, and is much quieter than the $299 Wal-Mart special. I built an enclosure that surrounds the back and sides (leaving the exhaust exposed), as well as a lid to protect in the event of rain. It's also just light enough that I can load/unload in my truck by myself, even with a full tank of gas. I love the RV 30 amp plug.


----------

